# Scholl s30/s40 vs meguiars 205 vs menz po85



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Im deliberating between which polish to use next!

I know they are different and im debating between diminishing and non diminishing.

The car is a 2007 honda civic in nighthawk black with buttersoft paint with only wash scratches as ive previously corrected it!


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

scholl can fill badly on soft paints. Good technique is the key with scholl. M205 worked fine (3m blue pad) for me on 2 07 NHB civics. Alternative would be menzerna 85re5 or 3m ultrafina


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

megs 205 on a polishing pad works well on soft sticky Honda paint


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sonax Perfect finish is, according to Tood Cooperide, very good polish for softer paints. http://esotericdetail.com/sonax-per...usa-exclusively-through-esoteric-auto-detail/

I, myself, have only used it on harder paints but also on my brilliant black Audi, who is a little bit on the soft side - not as soft as a blackhawk Honda - and it worked very good.

Softer paints is a challange, thats for sure. All polishes that you have mentioned can fill on softer paints and it's also hard to remove them if they are to oily; its easy to scratch the paint with the mf towel.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Used nanotech super gloss on mine recently Bob. S40 worked fine prior as well. Might be worth asking some pro's is those that have used a large collection of different polishes.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

205 works best out of that, S40, and 85rd, on my soft and sticky Honda paint. 

HD Polish is worth a look at as well if you can get your hands on it, as is Optimum Finish.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

I take it you 'll be using a DA? Then I definitely agree with Megs 205, Rob. Make sure your technique is adjusted since the SMAT technology and the lubricants used, seem to work quite well on softer or stickier Honda type. 
But what do I know about FKs and FNs??


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

+1 for HD polish. Finishes beautifully.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, I'm considering purchasing some of the above.

I was quite shocked to read that people we're looking at 205 on soft paints over S30/S40. Is this still the case?

The reasons for being drawn to S30/40 was the lack of dust that the compounds generate and the work time to jewel on soft paint.

The other option in Menz 85RD but again after reading this thread all thoughts went out the window


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nothing wrong with 205 on soft paint however if you fancy the Scholl then buy some. 205/PO85/Optimum will all have very long work times with minimal dusting but if you like Scholl products then it must be worth buying more


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I used to love 205 on soft paint, on all paints I used it on in fact... a very long work time on its own, a little spritz of water and it had an exceptionally long work time for jewelling with a finishing pad - low machine speeds, slow movements and light pressure worked well for me though this was by rotary.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

S30 and DJ Fin pads, the only combo witch I use last year on soft and sticky paint like Honda, Mitsubishi, Skoda...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

It's dust levels that concern me tbh guys, I could go as low as S40 if needs be!

I know 105 is very dusty due to its nature, also spritzing SMAT polishes, doesn't that increase its aggressiveness?

As said I'm open to ideas really?

I first started out with 105/205 combo and moved onto scholl, it's just comparing the dust levels really as I'd like the jewelling process to be as slick as possible!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I do not remember ever getting any dust with 205 or the Menz or indeed with any Optimum polishes. I have not tried any Scholl products but as Dave KG suggests, work slowly with light pressure and the gloss should improve


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Scholl S40 is grit 5000 so may be different from the others. Haven't tried it yet by Scholl makes very good and very different polishes from others.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Spritzing lengthens the work time... the bigger increases in cut from #205 will come from increasing the working pressure or using a more aggressive pad rather than spritzing... you could spritz to increase the work time and use light pressure to jewel. I find the cut is mainly pressure and pad dependent. 

Also, I have not really experienced large amounts of dust from #205, maybe a little from #105, but not enough to concern me...


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Spritzing also helps use all of the product and keeps your pads cleaner so dust levels are reduced. I find the pads stay cleaner for longer :thumb:


----------

